# Canadian Forces base on Google maps ??



## krimynal (7 Feb 2013)

yesterday I was with my brother-in-law who served twice in afghan , and we found out that , you can actually see the Canadian base on Google maps .... you can define the building and everything .... of course it changed a bit from when the actual picture got took , but still you know exactly where they are at , you can see cars and trucks and everything 

I found it kinda weird , I mean why was it possible for people to see that on Google maps , I understand that you don't have total control over the internet , but it wasn't really difficult to find it ( basic search on Google and BAM ) 

why did the government didn't try to black that area out ?


----------



## Harris (7 Feb 2013)

I'm assuming you're talking about Camp Julian, but if your referring to Canadian bases, you can freely drive onto many (most?) of them in Canada.  Why block Google Maps when you can drive around anyhow?  Camp Julian on the other hand is observeable from some of the surrounding land, so again why block it out if one can see inside anyhow?  It's not like Google Map is a live feed.


----------



## Sythen (7 Feb 2013)

Someone from my section recently posted a pic of our COP as seen on google earth. Kind of odd to see the LAV's still there, even though we've been gone for years.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2013)

Harris said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you're talking about Camp Julian, but if your referring to Canadian bases, you can freely drive onto many (most?) of them in Canada.  Why block Google Maps when you can drive around anyhow?  Camp Julian on the other hand is observeable from some of the surrounding land, so again why block it out if one can see inside anyhow?  It's not like Google Map is a live feed.



Then why again should we make things easier for the "bad" guys?  It doesn't take much to look at these images and start making measurements and knowing the precise location and size of things.  It is a concern if we still occupy a location.  Perhaps less when we don't.  

If you look at the 'time stamp' on a lot of Google maps, it is often five years old, which really makes the info very dated.  I look at my house on Google maps and whole sub-divisions have gone up, but are not there on the map.  At least my house is there.   ;D


----------



## krimynal (7 Feb 2013)

My brother in law was posted in Salawat - Kandahar .... and if you do a quick Google map search , you can clearly see the Canadian camp up from the city , he showed me all the streets he used to patrol , showed me where the Barack's were , ETC. ...... I just find it odd that you can see that much info .... 

I mean not only are you in Kandahar , which by itself is not totally safe ..... but I mean .... I just found it odd that you could find this info on Google Map


----------



## Infanteer (7 Feb 2013)

Salavat was a small COP and anyone could see the layout by walking up the nearby ghar.  I don't think this is a big breach.


----------



## krimynal (7 Feb 2013)

alright , I just found it weird , I mean , being outside this story , it's just seems to me that you would want to hide those sort of thing , it might be not a big deal , but still ........... anyways , I wasn't up there , don't want to seem out of bound !!!!


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Feb 2013)

If the USA cant block out Groom Lake AKA Area 51 from google earth, I dont think there is much we can do to block out COP Salavat...


----------



## krimynal (7 Feb 2013)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> If the USA cant block out Groom Lake AKA Area 51 from google earth, I dont think there is much we can do to block out COP Salavat...




good point


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Feb 2013)

On that topic... if you havent looked up area 51 on Google Earth.. Its worth a look. You wont see any UFO's, but its interesting to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Loachman (7 Feb 2013)

Perhaps if the US Government can buy Google...

But, as the Taliban have shown no signs of weapons accurate enough to benefit from satellite photography, ancient or otherwise, why bother?

The launchers for their rockets tend to be piles of stones or crossed sticks. Sighting systems are even less sophisticated.

Rocket attacks in KAF were/are not infrequent, but barely a danger, statistically. On the other hand, not driving on Ontario's 400-series highways for the duration of two tours definitely tipped the scales of dangerousness in my favour. The biggest threat to my life, there, was slipping in the shower.


----------



## Pandora114 (7 Feb 2013)

OnStar has a problem with finding bases.

I couldn't find Camp Aldershot...I got lost and I turned on OnStar...they sent me to the back gate...luckily the Purolator guy just came from there and gave me directions.  

I printed off the Google Maps for it too and I got lost using that...so don't believe everything you see on Teh Googlez!


----------



## MedCorps (7 Feb 2013)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> If the USA cant block out Groom Lake AKA Area 51 from google earth, I dont think there is much we can do to block out COP Salavat...



But the USA has managed to get 10-20 locations on Google Maps altered, blurred out, reduced imagery, or otherwise modified currently or in the past. 

These include places like the Elmira and Auburn Correctional Facilities (maximum security prisons) in New York, the Aberdeen Proving Ground, and the Seabrook Nuclear Power Station in New Hampshire. 

MC


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2013)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> But the USA has managed to get 10-20 locations on Google Maps altered, blurred out, reduced imagery, or otherwise modified currently or in the past. ...



So have the Israelis.  Couple interesting places that don't show up on google maps/earth; I've checked. 

Al-Minhad wasn't always visible either; it is now.


----------



## cupper (7 Feb 2013)

During the W. Bush era images of the White House and surrounding Treasury buildings, The Capitol, and The Naval Observatory were all either altered or pixelated to obscure certain details.


----------



## DirtyDog (8 Feb 2013)

Yeah, you can make out some details of some COPs and what not, but places like Sper and MSG are completely obscured.  Looks like they used old pre-war imagery as you can see no defensive infrastructure or anything.  I would have to imagine, somebody had a say in that.


----------



## MeatheadMick (11 Feb 2013)

Large portions of KAF are obscured as well... interesting to see how far up Poo Pond is visible though  ;D


----------



## Veiledal (12 Feb 2013)

Google maps street view of DHTC from the public road has been blacked out. I'm sure theres nothing stopping anyone from driving by it and taking pictures though


----------



## MeatheadMick (12 Feb 2013)

Lil r said:
			
		

> Google maps street view of DHTC from the public road has been blacked out. I'm sure theres nothing stopping anyone from driving by it and taking pictures though



It's not actually blacked out, it's the DHTC ninjas practicing infosec  ;D


----------



## technophile (13 Feb 2013)

Your not going to see anything driving down Dwyer Hill rd anyway.  The training centre is surrounded by 2 fences and a large dirt hill/wall.  
The fences have signs posted " no stopping and no photography"
So, even if you drive by and sneak a pic on ur cell phone, its going to be of a fence and hill.

but, all in good humour, google maps has a perfect birds view of DHTC anyway.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (13 Feb 2013)

If I am not mistaken (last I looked was a year ago), I found it funny that none of the US Naval Base at Norfolk was 'fuzzied' yet the RN Submarine Base at Faslane in Scotland was.


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Feb 2013)

Faslane is clear as day now (surprising because that place is usually hidden under clouds), as well as Bangor, WA.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Feb 2013)

A couple of years ago I did a little research with Google Earth and was able to find some Russian SS-25 bases. You could actually the launch vehicles, garages, the whole nine yards. The same thing for various airbases/SAM sites, etc if you know what to look for. And not only in Russia but also in Syria, Egypt, Libya, etc.


----------

